# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  EWN#255 - pantierakos, Χαλκίδα (Δεξαμενή)

## pantierakos

Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα, είμαι καινούριος στην παρέα σας, είμαι απο την Χαλκίδα και σιγκεκριμένα μένω στην δεξαμενή και μόλις χθες ανακάλυψα ότι έχουμε ασύρματο δίκτυο.... έχετε κάνει ωραία δουλειά... για να έχω πρόσβασει χρειάζεται κάτι άλλο; γιατί διάβασα στην πρώτη σελίδα για μόνιμη ip και ότι πρέπει να γίνει κάποια ενημέρωση άν τα λέω σωστά...

----------


## θανάσης

Καλησπέρα pantierakos, καλός ήρθες στη παρέα μας.  ::  
Για να ξεκινήσεις λοιπόν βάλε το στίγμα σου στην http://www.ewn-wind.ham.gr/ για να 
Μπορέσει να γίνει η εγγραφή σου στο EWN και να πάρεις Node ID.
Για όπια πληροφορία και βοήθεια χρειαστείς επικοινώνησε μαζί μας.
Με φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς.

----------


## socrates

Καλώς ήρθες!

Για αρχή θα πρέπει να δηλώσεις το που βρίσκεσαι στο WiND Ευβοίας http://wind.eviawireless.gr . (Εγγραφή νέου χρήστη και δήλωση νέου κόμβου)

Έπειτα χρησιμοποιείς το nodeID (αριθμό κόμβου) που θα πάρεις από το WiND και το βάζεις στο profil σου αντί για το 40000 που έχεις τώρα.

Από εκεί και πέρα θα σε αναλάβει ο βαρώνος της περιοχής και γείτονας σου ο PIT  :: 
Για καλό και για κακό στείλ' του ένα μήνυμα είτε μέσω WiND είτε και με pm από το forum, και θα σου εξηγήσει τα πάντα για εξοπλισμό και IPs κλπ.

Υ.Γ. Μετέφερα το μήνυμα σου σε ξεχωριστή ενότητα.

----------


## PIT

Φιλε μου καλησπερα. Και καλως ηρθες!!

Κανε λιγο υπομονη μεχρι την Δευτερα οπου και γυρναω Χαλκιδα απο αδεια. 
Τωρα δουλευουν ολα στο auto pilot. 

Θα τα πουμε.

Φιλικα Βασιλης.

----------


## PIT

Παρε ενα ovislink, ενα πιατο 60ακι ενα feeder καλωδιο και εισαι ετοιμος.

----------


## katsulas-microchip

Καλώς ήρθες και από εμένα. Είναι πολύ χοντρό κόλλημα. 

W e l l co m e ! ! !

----------


## kinglyr

ρε παλικάρια βγαίνει το wind του ewn στο ιντερνετ??? γιατί προσπαθώ τα παραπάνω λινκς και δεν δουλεύουν...

----------


## socrates

> ρε παλικάρια βγαίνει το wind του ewn στο ιντερνετ??? γιατί προσπαθώ τα παραπάνω λινκς και δεν δουλεύουν...


Έχει αποκοπεί το EWN για να δεις τη WiND ασύρματα... μπες στο http://ewn.hellaswifi.gr που υπάρχει ένα σχετικά πρόσφατο snapshot της βάσης το οποίο έχω στήσει για δοκιμές. Αν είναι να κάνεις κάποια καταχώριση πάντως πες μου ώστε να ενημερωθεί και η κεντρική βάση.

----------

